
Nobody Can Find the Source Code for Icewind Dale II - danso
http://kotaku.com/nobody-can-find-the-source-code-for-icewind-dale-ii-1796724450
======
em3rgent0rdr
Have they contacted the original programmers? Maybe someone took a copy home
to work on during the weekend.

~~~
StavrosK
Yes, it says so in the article.

